# The Mighty Vape



## Mighty765 (14/6/20)

Morning All, I have done some research and came accross the Mighty. Is it really that good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/6/20)

Mighty765 said:


> Morning All, I have done some research and came accross the Mighty. Is it really that good?


Isn't that a heavy herb vapourizer that looks ugly and costs about £250 unless it's something else you mean?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (14/6/20)

This one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

